# Links and/or articles on the breed



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I am very well versed in reading pedigrees for the German Shepherd Dog, but am totally clueless when it comes to the Golden Retriever. 

I am a big believer that genetics play the majority of the role in a dogs overall "being", so I am starting my research and introduction to the breed there.

I was hoping for articles, links, books, etc. to be posted that I could take a look at?

Also, is there a registration website like the Pedigree Database or Working Dog that holds information for the breed? 

I am interested in knowing about the breed as a whole, but do find that with the limited information I possess that the field bred dogs would be more ideal for my lifestyle and training goals. 

Any help in the right direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but I found that looking at www.k9data.com really helped educate me a lot. Many of us have links in our signatures to various dogs we own. It's a pretty nice database going back to the origination of the breed.

Is there a similar type of website for GSD?


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Thank you - just what I was looking for. Much appreciated!

Yes, there are a couple, the ones I use and find helpful are mentioned above (Pedigree Database and Working Dog EU). Both are similar/identical ideas as the link you provided.

Although it has it's downsides - anyone can add/take dogs off or on - it is the best system we have at the moment and is helpful in research.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A few other good pages to read on working and performance lines, and influential dogs: 
GoldenStudiesLink
FC/AFC titled Golden Retrievers since 1965
Topbrass Retrievers For All Reasons


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

*K9Data* - An open database for Golden Retriever pedigrees, great resource!
K9DATA.COM Home Page

*Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)* - Goldens have a great parent club with many involved members. There is lots of information on the webpage.
Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: AKC National Breed Club

*GRCA Yearbook* - The GRCA Yearbook, kept up to date by the GRCA, another great place to look at titled dogs and pedigrees.
Welcome Page

*Golden Retriever Studies* - This is a very interesting page containing lots of studies on Golden Retrievers including lifespans, Top Producers and Kennels, COI, current number of Goldens holding each major AKC titles, current number of Goldens holding each major AKC title, etc... 
GoldenStudiesLink

*Golden DNA* - Recording DNA Test Results for Golden Retrievers
GoldenDNA.org: Recording DNA Test Results for Golden Retrievers

*Everything Golden* - This site has great articles on training, showing, health and caring for your Golden Retriever. Also has brag ads and stud dog listings. 
TABLE OF CONTENTS

*Orthopedic Foundation for Animals *- Check for clearances, the big 4 for Goldens are Hips, Elbows, Heart and Eyes. There are other DNA tests as well.
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Top Producing Golden Retriever Sires and Dams

Excellent website for research.


----------

